# FF Car Show Feedback Wanted!



## Rsrallygrl (Oct 18, 2011)

For those of you who attended the car show at Fur Fright 2011 I highly welcome your feedback. We want to come back again next year and this being our first year we want to make the next show better 

Thoughts?


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 9, 2011)

I definitely want it to happen again next year! I guess you could have pre-registration for the show during the weekend so that people can get their car(s) entered in time to be judged. That's my only suggestion


----------



## GTO-Wolfgang (Nov 10, 2011)

do you know any midwest cons that involve a car show?


----------



## NotJonGreco (Apr 6, 2012)

Woah, sorry, I know I'm bringing this back from the dead, but there's a car show at fur fright? This con is now combining my three favorite things in life. Please, explain more.


----------

